# Can a MKV GTI pop a flame?



## jaycheetwood (Jun 18, 2009)

As stupid as this sounds i have just wondered why WRX/STi and Evo owners can pop flames all day with just a catless uppipe and down pipe and i have never heard of a mkv gti popping a flame. is it cause of our DI?
Just wondering.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

we can def pop flames. run rich, dont burn all the fuel, up ur EGTs and go WOT on a BT and ur good to go.
you'd see alot more flames if our exhaust wasnt so long. like, if someone had a dump tube in their DP and a bt, and running rich, youd see flames imo.


----------



## jaycheetwood (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes but alot of kids see them on simple td04s and 16gs. Which a 16g is bigger yes. 
I guess it we ran completely catless and vented to atmosphere..


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

well, im catless and run wot to redline all the time, but i think our turning and ecu will probably protect us from popping flames usually... i mean, if ur exhaust is catching on FIRE, ur really playing with fire (pun intended) and are just asking to melt pistons, turbos, or all kindsa bad things if something leaks or breaks.
still would be bad ass... lol
id bet if someone had RS4 or S3 injectors it would be alot easier.
just got done watching an S3 race a 350Z in germany or somewhere and it had blue flames popping out the tail pipe. if he can do it, we can... although he was def not stock. said he was rated at over 350 whp.


----------



## sloMKV (Sep 29, 2008)

I do when I run over 50% meth and WOT shift 3rd gear and up. I've never seen it but people have told me about it and I hear the pop.


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Can a MKV GTI pop a flame? (jaycheetwood)*

LOOOTS of flames with a K04 for sure
















!
This one with 3" intake, 3" exhaust, APR Fuelpump and so on..
371HP and 472NM!
And no - i haven't photoshop'ed the flames in








This is what i looks like when doing a Launch!


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

Ya mine does it when I wotshift on high boost.. I actually ruined all the paint above my exhaust because of these flames you speak of...sucks


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*

ive gotten flames too
usually begins witha loud gurgle then bam then flame.
im catless, resonatorless, and mufflerless.
all i have is three inch piping to a 4 inch SS tip.
cold starts are rough on my neighbors.
LOL


----------



## jaycheetwood (Jun 18, 2009)

I wonder if someone will trade me catted dp for catless dp lol I have a 100 cel on mine.


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: (jaycheetwood)*

FSI with no cat, resonator or muffler must be unbearable.
Anyone's FSI gurgle like a late model Evo?
If I could achieve that with an exhaust that is relatively quiet, I would be in heaven.


----------



## jaycheetwood (Jun 18, 2009)

I like loud personally lol


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

Big turbo and poke the dump tube out the bonnet? Flames on request..
















Or alternatively big turbo and a WOT box? Again, do it as much as you like..
http://s809.photobucket.com/al...3.flv


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi* »_ive gotten flames too
usually begins witha loud gurgle then bam then flame.
im catless, resonatorless, and mufflerless.
all i have is three inch piping to a 4 inch SS tip.
cold starts are rough on my neighbors.
LOL


DAMN & I though mine was loud with a full 3" exhaust system & muffler with no cat or res, lol


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

lol i know i have a 3 inch with a muffler only and i thought that was loud...drones too much for me. 
must be unbearable with just a straightpipe


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Can a MKV GTI pop a flame? (jaycheetwood)*

A lot of STi's and Evo's pop flames because they run an anti-lag setup. The car can be tuned in a few different ways to combust extra fuel in the exhaust to keep the turbo spinning while shifting. Yes, it looks cool and serves a purpose, but it is terrible for the longevity of the turbo. I have no problem holding boost during shifts (DSG FTW!)
It is possible to pop flames on a 2.0T without an anti-lag setup. I am running APR Stg2 with a catless downpipe and HKS SSQV venting to atmosphere. It is rare, but occasionally I get backfires, particularly if I build up boost in 3rd or 4th and immediately let off the throttle. I don't know if there are visible flames, but I can hear it with the windows up. And before anyone starts flaming (sorry for the pun) about venting to atmosphere, this is not a regular occurrence, I pretty much have to be trying to make it happen. It never happens in normal everyday driving, no CEL, and the car has been running VTA fine for 35k / 2 years.


----------



## GTI_93 (Apr 12, 2012)

Just got a UNI stage 2 tune and ppl say they seen a little flame/fire ball :what:


----------

